# Peep sight problems?



## hornhunter (Mar 26, 2005)

I am thinking of getting rid of my peep sight. I thought of just using my kisser but worried about accuracy. What is the best route to take if I want to elimate my peep but have another form of sights. I thought about using this product http://www.hindsightco.com or the NO PEEP from Timberland products.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

As far as the hindsight goes, I don't appreciate a company that trash talks something that has been tried and true for many years just to make their product sound better. I didn't read about the no peep but it looked like another gizmo.
There is a reason why people use peep sights. They work and they're accurate.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

are you have problems with your peep if so whats happening?

mark


----------



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

we shot no peep sight for many years. i use one now and love it. if you don't like yours take it off. as long as you use the same anchor point every time you shoot you'll be fine.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

shoot a larger peep 1/4" the more you can see out of your peep the more you can see the target, which will increase accuracy. I shoot a 1/4" with with some tru glow stuff in it, love it, big hole to see through. But I guess I'm not sure what your problem is, but if it's seeing the target, this would take care of it

Tator


----------



## hornhunter (Mar 26, 2005)

Sorry i didnt mention this before but the problem is I cant stand it when the strands of the string are in the way.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i would say spend $60 and get custom strings and cables that wont stretch and you can use a peep and it will come back straight everytime.

mark


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't have any experience with the Hindsight but I own 2 NoPeeps. That said I like them. Now if you want to talk about some of its advantages over a peep the biggest IMO is that it ensures you have a consistant anchor point. You can always move the head slightly so the peep "works" but the NP will not allow much of a variance. This is also a huge benefit for stand hunting if you drop you arm rather than bending at the waist. Another benefit is that if your torquing the bow it will show that too. Now in order for that to show up it needs to be set up without torquing.

Based on other archery forums I wouldn't recommend the Hindsight. I don't recall the reasons but I recall numerous people who had both Hindsight and NP and said the HS was not as good.

Also with my NP I look through my string so to speak. It is the most natural position and I can see pins fine so I don't realize I do it until I pay attention to that.

Oh yea another advantage. If your hunting in dreary conditions and it is pushing end of hours you may not be able to see pins out of your peep but with the NP you should be able to see them. My pins give out before my NP generally. Now I was only using standard fiber not the 2-3' long ones, those are probably different.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have switched to a C-Peep and really like it. My brother in law switched last year, my son and I this year. They take a little time to get used to but we shoot good groups with them!


----------



## DeadAim (May 15, 2006)

You can goto a differnt kind of pep that will work. try the sure pep.you may have to open the hole alittle thought.


----------

